# As far as she'll go



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2012)

Added the extension rings to the PB-6 just to see how far I can go.  Ended up with 276mm of extension.  Works out to ~10.6:1.

Got a clover leaf out of the yard and did a 9-frame focus stack.








Th-th-tha-th-tha-that's all, folks!


----------



## Heitz (Jun 23, 2012)

Jesus!!!!!  I need to do this.


----------



## Overread (Jun 23, 2012)

Ballpoint pen - you gotta do a ballpoint pen!! 

But yikes stacking at 10:1 must be tricky (I've shot higher but only on random shots, never tried stacking - I don't think I've a fine enough stepping focusing rail to allow it)


----------



## EDL (Jun 23, 2012)

Couple more rings and he'll end up with a photo of a higgs boson.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! That makes that leaf look lie a succulent!

You're insane Sparky.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you just started a tidal wave in the pacific...you should be careful.


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 23, 2012)

great job Sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2012)

EDL said:


> Couple more rings and he'll end up with a photo of a higgs boson.....



Pffft.  I'm headed towards Quantum foam.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazing! I love your new macro shots - they all make me think "who knew...?"


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice shot, Sparky! I have considered a bellows system.. maybe one of these days!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoa!! That is just CRAZY awesome!
I'm in awe.


----------



## joinebee (Jun 27, 2012)

2nd one is cool good..............


----------

